# Security Systems



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can we re-open this subject matter?

Who knows about cameras, data back up (local and cloud), RFID access points, wiring, and remote access (both locking people out and watching).

Need to do this for a commercial space but it would be just as nice for the home too.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

What exact information are you looking for? Is there a specific question that needs answering?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check privacy laws. Do you want video only or video and audio? Is your longest run 300' or less? For video only and less than 300', look into poE cameras.

Not sure why you want rfid in a business, network should be hard wired and wireless disabled. You can access real time in the cloud through a 3 or 4G connection. 

On the system I installed at my shop last fall, the cameras, server and cloud are password protected. Network camera and server accounts have full privileges, cloud is view / review only.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I use a DSC system connected to an envisalink 3 card which in turn connects me to the internet. If you open a (free) account at eyezon.com, and register your envisalink device then you get instant text massages for all alarm actions (opening closing of all zones (including fire and flood), arm/disarm info including the code used. I even get a text message when some one rings the door bell. You can log in on any computer or tablet and and scan if you have cams connected or listen if you have mics connected... etc. You can register multiple cell phones to the account either permanently or temporarily.

It really is a lot better than having an alarm company do it for you. In this day and age everybody has a cell phone and you have full control over your own (self owned) alarm system since *you* have the installer code and can make changes/additions at any time.

Now of course this is private residential. Not sure if you would want this on a commercial level... but check it out anyway.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

47_47 said:


> Check privacy laws. Do you want video only or video and audio? Is your longest run 300' or less? For video only and less than 300', look into poE cameras.
> 
> Not sure why you want rfid in a business, network should be hard wired and wireless disabled. You can access real time in the cloud through a 3 or 4G connection.
> 
> On the system I installed at my shop last fall, the cameras, server and cloud are password protected. Network camera and server accounts have full privileges, cloud is view / review only.


Privacy....schmivacy.

Thank you though. I will check into that.

I thought the RFID was the little key fob access? I want to partition out the access to the space as there are several levels and areas that need to be controlled by divisions and employee access. 

The runs are less than 300' by far. Furthest run is probably 125' max.





Bob Sanders said:


> I use a DSC system connected to an envisalink 3 card which in turn connects me to the internet. If you open a (free) account at eyezon.com, and register your envisalink device then you get instant text massages for all alarm actions (opening closing of all zones (including fire and flood), arm/disarm info including the code used. I even get a text message when some one rings the door bell. You can log in on any computer or tablet and and scan if you have cams connected or listen if you have mics connected... etc. You can register multiple cell phones to the account either permanently or temporarily.
> 
> It really is a lot better than having an alarm company do it for you. In this day and age everybody has a cell phone and you have full control over your own (self owned) alarm system since *you* have the installer code and can make changes/additions at any time.
> 
> Now of course this is private residential. Not sure if you would want this on a commercial level... but check it out anyway.


I will look into that. 

What about the privacy stuff? I always worry about free stuff because they usually have some sort of backdoor legal-ease stuff that lets them look in on your stuff.

We aren't doing anything illegal but I am what you might consider...a believer in the Bill of Rights in a day and age where our government is not....


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> Privacy....schmivacy.
> 
> Thank you though. I will check into that.
> 
> ...


It's not in eyezon.com's best interest to piss people off. Their free service is the base of what they do. They also offer paid service. If they pissed people off by invading privacy, their paid service would most likely suffer.

www.eyezon.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VrEfVU17SE


----------

